#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Безумная мудрость. Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче.

## Ежи

Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче (1939–1987 гг.) — тибетский лама, мастер медитации и один из самых ярких и противоречивых учителей, когда-либо распространявших на Западе буддийское учение, основатель Института Наропы в Боулдере, штат Колорадо, и программы Путь Шамбалы.

В этом фильме мы узнаём об Учителе из рассказов его учеников, последователей и тех, кто так или иначе пересекался с ним в определённые годы жизни, а также из отрывков лекций и бесед самого Ринпоче. Он понимал, что распространять Дхарму Будды на Западе невозможно так же, как это происходит в Тибете и Индии. Ему приходилось проходить много курсов, чтобы познакомиться с западной культурой, он старался собрать разный опыт страданий западных людей, пропуская его через себя, чтобы иметь возможность найти слова, которые сможет понять любой. Он учил тому, как быть человеком, и никогда не призывал следовать за ним или имитировать его. Его целью было помочь людям быть теми, кто они есть.

«Безумная мудрость - это действие истины. Она пресекает всё. Она даже не пытается выдать ложь за правду... Безумная мудрость беспощадна… Безумная мудрость абсолютно точна. Она происходит из момента, в котором всё существует так, как есть». Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче.

Перевод: Алишер Сагидолла 
Озвучивание: Лилия Гапонова, Александр Дувалин

----------

Aion (10.10.2022)

----------

